# Ibanez 3120?



## neon_black88 (Apr 24, 2008)

Tell me what you can about it!


----------



## supertruper1988 (Apr 24, 2008)

Best neck ive EVER played IMO

ToneZone6 and Paf Pro, LoPro, Offset dots, Mahogany Body, maple top all of the specs are perfect for me.


----------



## Jeff (Apr 24, 2008)

IMO, the pinnacle of Ibanez RG bolt-on guitars. As SuperTruper said, the neck is Jesus-like. The tops I've seen in person have been amazing, and the tone incredible. I prefer the Twilight Blue to the Deep Red, but that's just me. 

I highly recommend them. The later RGT3120 (with Lo Pro) was fantastic too, albeit very different feeling due to the Ultra neck.


----------



## Stitch (Apr 24, 2008)

Everything they said, plus the fact that I have a case for one for sale, sans RG3120.


----------



## itsallinmyh3ad (Apr 24, 2008)

I'd only like to say, that after owning 34 guitars in the past and present, the ONLY one I REALLY hate myself for trading was an RG3120. It really is THAT good.


----------



## Se7enMeister (Apr 24, 2008)

any pics?


----------



## itsallinmyh3ad (Apr 24, 2008)

Se7enMeister said:


> any pics?



This was mine. I saw it on ebay about 4-5 months ago. It got the pickups swapped for EMG's and whatnot.


----------



## FortePenance (Apr 25, 2008)

They look amazing, that's for one.


----------



## Stitch (Apr 25, 2008)

itsallinmyh3ad said:


> This was mine. I saw it on ebay about 4-5 months ago. It got the pickups swapped for EMG's and whatnot.



That thing must slay gods.


----------



## Metal Ken (Apr 25, 2008)

My only complaint about them - No maple board. If they had that, there'd be no other reason to buy any other ibanez 6'er ever. This and the RGT3120 are the pinnacle of ibanez 6 strings.


----------



## GazPots (Apr 26, 2008)

Agreed. 

A mighty fine axe compounded by EMG's that for once look damn fine in the guitar. Great looking axe you got there.


3120 is on my GAS list and has been for a while, just havent seen any about ever. 


Gaz


----------



## NiCkMiLnE (Apr 27, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> My only complaint about them - No maple board. If they had that, there'd be no other reason to buy any other ibanez 6'er ever. *This and the RGT3120 are the pinnacle of ibanez 6 strings*.


----------



## Jeff (Apr 27, 2008)

NiCkMiLnE said:


>



Is that a J-Custom? Honestly, outside of the original ART, METAL, GEAR, and then the CT/CST runs, I've yet to play a J-Custom that's better than the old RG/RGT3120's.


----------



## loktide (May 4, 2008)

i bought mine in 1999 in the US. It definitely has the thinnest neck i've played on a 6-string and not the sound you would expect from a regular RG. This guitar resonates like crazy.

Here's some pics:


----------



## NiCkMiLnE (May 4, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Is that a J-Custom? Honestly, outside of the original ART, METAL, GEAR, and then the CT/CST runs, I've yet to play a J-Custom that's better than the old RG/RGT3120's.



it is yeah


and hmm
ive played 3 j's and all of them played better than anything ive ever touched...sooo lol
and ive played 3120's, caparisons, jackson soloists, esp custom shops..everything thats in that similar catagory.


----------

